# ACS - With Assessor



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone

My ACS Application was received on the 27th of July 2017.

The Stage changed to With Assessor on the 07th of August 2017.

It is still waiting on the same stage.

May I know how many stages does ACS go through before the Application is Finalised?

What stage is my Application waiting in?

What is the Average time of completion?

Has someone applied around the same time, what's the Stage?

Thank you
Mohammed Jaweed


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

mohammedjaweed said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My ACS Application was received on the 27th of July 2017.
> 
> ...


Recently its taking more than 30 days. Once if it's with accessor then next step is giving you the assessment but that might take some time..if we look the trend you might get it by end of this month/ first week of next month

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Usual timings is 2-3 weeks...but these days im seeing it has increased... so chill down for some time, if you have not done your english test you can prepare for that meanwhile


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

Do you know what Stage am I waiting at? How many more Stages to go?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

mohammedjaweed said:


> Do you know what Stage am I waiting at? How many more Stages to go?


With Assessor is Stage 4 -- Please look at the attached image.. this is an old one but still serves the purpose..if no other document is required from your end, it will go final stage and you will receive a mail regarding the result


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

mohammedjaweed said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My ACS Application was received on the 27th of July 2017.
> 
> ...


Did you receive your results ? I am waiting on the same stage since a week


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

I did Aicha! What date did you apply for the ACS? It took more than a month for me.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

mohammedjaweed said:


> I did Aicha! What date did you apply for the ACS? It took more than a month for me.


I did on 15th September and within 2 days the status was "With Assessor". 

What about your PTE did you got your desired result. As I am struggling with it.


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

I have the 10 points from PTE. I am going to take the test again. I wish you good luck.

I wish you receive the acs soon too.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

mohammedjaweed said:


> I have the 10 points from PTE. I am going to take the test again. I wish you good luck.
> 
> I wish you receive the acs soon too.


Good Luck to you too.


----------

